# Sunday La Honda accident?



## calrider61 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sunday morning I was at Old La Honda and La Honda speaking with some 'Over the Hill' guys. I remember starting left on La Honda then waking up hours later at Stanford Medical. I was on a silver Incycle Caad 10 with a Red and white jersey. Does anyone know what happened? I have no memory of the accident.


----------

